# Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D [Bestellt Warte auf Ware + Zusammenbau]



## mYSS (23. August 2013)

Hallo PCGH Community, ich bin Neu hier und bald steht ein neuer PC an da meiner bald 4 wird und die Leistung nicht mehr stimmt und eh schon rumzickt 

Ich hab mich ja schon ein wenig befasst mit der Aktuellen Hardware, nur kann ich nicht all dem was geschrieben wurde folgen da mir die Kenntnisse Fehlen 
Was ich damit Vorhabe ist ja zu erkennen, was noch dazukommt das ich mit Videobearbeitung anfangen will für "Erinnerungszwecke Persönlich sowie Gaming evtl auch Youtube etc " Twitch Streaming wäre auch Interessant (Hab ich selbst noch nie gemacht) aber könnte ich ja auch mal ausprobieren.
Was ich Spiele BF3,Fifa,Crysis 3, CIVI 5 (Nach 300 Runden auf Maximaler Größe der Map und aufgedeckter Map dauert das Berechnen Relativ lange woran liegt das?) LoL, Später auch BF4 und Aktuelle Spiele auf Max.
Ich würde auch gern auf der FULL HD 1920x1080 bleiben da mir die Kosten für eine höhere Auflösung nicht wert sind bei den Preisen..
Was ich noch gern wissen würde ob sich OC ansich heutzutage überhaupt noch lohnt allein vom Preis und der Lautstärke? (Auch das Hab ich selber noch nie gemacht aber durch die neuen UEFI Bios´s solls ja kinderleicht sein)


Ich lege auch ein wenig wert auf Optik da mein Wunsch Gehäuse nen Fenster hat 
Die Palit Jetstream soll ja nicht so laut sein oder Irre ich mich?
Bei den OC Configs ist es nicht so Schlimm da man die zusätzliche Leistung nicht ohne Nebeneffekt bekommen kann (Will wenn schon bis ans Limit)
Achja mit den 16Gb Ram einige finden es ist zuviel aber vor paar Jahren waren 8GB auch zuviel und heute Standard und mit den 4GB Pfeift der aus dem letzten Loch xD
Ich hab nicht vor aufzurüsten, sondern soll solange halten bis nix mehr geht und dann in 5-6 Jahren wieder nen komplett neuen holen.
Wenn andere Komponente vorgeschlagen werden wäre es nett es kurz zu Begründen warum das andere besser sei ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (23. August 2013)

Leider ist keine der konfigs wirklich gut. Am smartphone wird das zu langwieig, deshalb die kurzform: 16gb braucht man zum zocken nicht, genauso den i7. Auch unbrauchbar sind kowakü's, da sie ohne ausnahmen zu laut/teuer sind. Also entweder lukü oder ne richtige wakü. Die palit jetstream ist auch nicht die leiseste, hier empfehlen sich die msi gaming und inno ichill. Der blu ray brenner hat auch schon etliche nachfolger (10 oder mehr), welche zudem günstiger sind

Alles in allem kann das dann so aussehen: http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-344190

Einzellinks

 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE120BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 770 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C770-3SDN-E5DSX)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics BH16NS40, SATA, retail (BH16NS40.AUAR10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Beläuft sich auf 1170€, ist leise und stark.


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



mYSS schrieb:


> Hallo PCGH Community, ich bin Neu hier und bald  steht ein neuer PC an da meiner bald 4 wird und die Leistung nicht mehr  stimmt und eh schon rumzickt
> 
> Ich hab mich ja schon ein wenig  befasst mit der Aktuellen Hardware, nur kann ich nicht all dem was  geschrieben wurde folgen da mir die Kenntnisse Fehlen
> Was ich  damit Vorhabe ist ja zu erkennen, was noch dazukommt das ich mit  Videobearbeitung anfangen will für "Erinnerungszwecke Persönlich sowie  Gaming evtl auch Youtube etc " Twitch Streaming wäre auch Interessant  (Hab ich selbst noch nie gemacht) aber könnte ich ja auch mal  ausprobieren.
> ...


 
Bei CIV5 ist es relativ einfach: Nach 300 Runden müssen entsprechend viele Variablen berechnet werden, das dauert halt^^ Eine SSD würde das Ganze wesentlcih beschleunigen.

OC "lohnt" sich in dem Sinne schon, man kriegt halt ein paar % Zusatzleistung für Lau. Ob man das braucht oder nicht, ist eine andere Frage.

8GB RAM reichen übrigens noch mindestens ein paar Jahre (und wenn man 2 4GB-Riegel verbaut hat, könnte man auch einfach noch einmal 2x4GB dazustecken und fertig).

Die GPU wirst du warscheinlich früher aufrüsten müssen, 5-6 Jahre halten die in der Regel nicht (und schon gar nicht mit dem Anspruch auf sehr hohe Einstellungen in den neuesten Spielen).

Beim Gehäuse musst du halt etwas spezifischer werden: Farbe, LEDs (j/n), Ausstattung, Grösse, wieviele 5.25"-Schächte brauchst du usw.



So könnte man es auch machen:

CPU: 202€ Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU-Kühler: 57€ EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mobo: 119€ Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
RAM: 54€ G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GPU: 337€ MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
HDD: 50€ Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SSD: 146€ Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series 250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil: 83€ be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gehäuse: 74€ Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3x Lüfter: 48€ be quiet! Silent Wings 2 140mm (BL063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Lüftersteuerung: 24€ BitFenix Hydra Pro, 5.25" Lüftersteuerung 5-Kanal (BFA-HDR-KSPRO-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Damit hast du ein top belüftetes Gehäuse, kannst jeden einzelnen Lüfter manuell regeln (und zum Beispiel beim Office-Betrieb für Ruhe sorgen und beim Daddeln trotzdem einen guten Airflow garantieren).

Das Ganze würde dich 1194€ kosten, wenn du die Teile entweder bei Hardwareversand oder bei Mindfactory bestellst, also nur unwesentlich mehr als die Zusammenstellung vom pc-nutzer. (wobei beide Shops anscheinend hervorragend sein sollen - ich kann es als Schweizer nicht beurteilen, hier gibt es keinen der Beiden) Seinen Vorschlag kann man aber auch uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Wenn er nicht übertakten will dann den True Spirit 120M, GA-H87-HD3 + Core i5 4570 oder Xeon E3-1230v3.
Da spart man je nach CPU mal gleich 65-100€ wenn man nicht übertakten will.


----------



## mYSS (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht übertakten will dann den True Spirit 120M, GA-H87-HD3 + Core i5 4570 oder Xeon E3-1230v3.
> Da spart man je nach CPU mal gleich 65-100€ wenn man nicht übertakten will.


 Naja wollen schon, wenn dann aber auch richtig was die Luftkühlung hergibt.
Fragt sich nur ob das nachher ne Flugzeug Turbine ist und ob sich das Preis/Leistung lohnt, im Sommer kanns bei mir schonmal 40Grad sein (Dachgeschoss sei dank :/ )
Noch ne Frage zum i7 der ist ja so 70€ Teurer, es könnte ja sein das Nextgen Spiele HT Unterstützten oder ist das Falsch? Ausserdem würden die Videobearbeitungen ja auch Schneller gehen?
Hier im Test wurde ja der i7 4770k übertaktet mit dem MSI MPower, das UEFI sah ja relativ Benuzterfreundlich aus :p
Ich dachte so an 4,2GHZ oder 4,4GHZ falls machtbar, wenn ja welcher Kühler? Wollte mir eig erst nen Corsair H110 holen :p
Will eig kein Gigabyte mehr kaufen, war mit meinem MB Relativ unzufrieden.

Ich frag mich auch ob 8GB bei 5-6 Browser Tabs,Origin,Steam,TS,LoL Client im Hintergrund + BF3 zb ausreichen? bzw für die Zukunft.
Ich mein Selbst bei PC Komponenten muss es ja Qualitätsunterschiede geben sonst wären die Preise auch nicht so verschieden :/
Merkt man als laie eher nicht so, aber wenn man in nem Corsa hockt und danach in nem BMW is auch wie tag und Nacht


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Kühler könntest Du einen von diesen nehmen: Produktvergleich, wobei die Doppelturmkühler noch ein bisschen leistungsstärker sind.

Wenn dem i5 die Luft ausgeht, reißt der i7 auch nichts mehr bei Spielen, das wird auch in Zukunft so sein. Für Videobearbeitung und Multithreading-Programme kann der i7 aber bis zu 30% Mehrleistung bringen.


----------



## mYSS (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Kühler könntest Du einen von diesen nehmen: Produktvergleich, wobei die Doppelturmkühler noch ein bisschen leistungsstärker sind.
> 
> Wenn dem i5 die Luft ausgeht, reißt der i7 auch nichts mehr bei Spielen, das wird auch in Zukunft so sein. Für Videobearbeitung und Multithreading-Programme kann der i7 aber bis zu 30% Mehrleistung bringen.


30% sind schon relativ viel, bin auch eher der Ungeduldige Mensch.
Was wäre deine Empfehlung als Kühler beim übertakten? ich sehe ja das du den K2 hast aber köpfen hatte ich nicht vor  und Heizwell soll ja noch ne ecke Heißer sein


----------



## facehugger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



mYSS schrieb:


> 30% sind schon relativ viel, bin auch eher der Ungeduldige Mensch.
> Was wäre deine Empfehlung als Kühler beim übertakten? ich sehe ja das du den K2 hast aber köpfen hatte ich nicht vor  und Heizwell soll ja noch ne ecke Heißer sein


Wenn du den i7 "brauchst", ist ja dein Knecht Hier mal was zur aktuellen CPU-Performance:


Haswell im Test: Core i7-4770K, Core i5-4670K und Core i5-4570 - Haswell im Test: Benchmarks, Fazit
mein i7-4770k@4,4Ghz@1,2V wird in Prime95 mit dem Brocken 2 schon einmal knapp über 80°C heiß. In täglichen (nicht so fordernden) Anwendungen sowie Games sind die Temps aber deutlich niedriger, der heißeste Kern erreicht da so um die 64/65°C. Ein Doppelturmkühler kann da schon noch *etwas* mehr bringen...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Die Kühler sind alle gut und unterscheiden sich nur in ein paar °C Temperaturdifferenz. Da kannst Du nach der Optik kaufen. 

Den K2 kann ich jedenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen  

Das Köpfen hat Spaß gemacht. Überlege es Dir halt noch mal


----------



## facehugger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Köpfen hat Spaß gemacht. Überlege es Dir halt noch mal


Was hat den die Köpferei gebracht?

Gruß


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



facehugger schrieb:


> Was hat den die Köpferei gebracht?


 
Für moderates Übertakten (4,5 GHz)  hat es etwa 8-10°C gebracht, für starkes Übertakten hat es erstaunliche 30°C und  mehr gebracht  Ich bekomme den i7 jetzt mit 5,1 GHz und über 1,5 Volt Spannung bei etwa 85°C stabil durch CPU-lastige Benchnmarks, z.B. Softy`s XTU score: 1057 marks with a Core i7 3770K


----------



## mYSS (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Kühler sind alle gut und unterscheiden sich nur in ein paar °C Temperaturdifferenz. Da kannst Du nach der Optik kaufen.
> 
> Den K2 kann ich jedenfalls uneingeschränkt empfehlen
> 
> Das Köpfen hat Spaß gemacht. Überlege es Dir halt noch mal


 Also für die Geringen Unterschiede ist der Preisunterschied Gewaltig ^^
Von der Optik Brocken 2/ K2, aber wenn die sich ja nix geben dann eher der die Hälfte kostet ^^

Ich hab mal meine Konfig Überarbeitet

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 2TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST2000DM001)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series Desktop Kit  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250KW)
1 x Intel Core i7-4770K, 4x 3.50GHz, boxed (BX80646I74770K)
1 x Avexir Core Series MPOWER Edition DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (AVD3U16000904G-2CM)
1 x MSI N770 Lightning, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V283-016R)
1 x MSI Z87 MPower (7818-003R)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Ohne mir jetzt nen Test durchzulesen is die MSI 770 leise?
Ich bin bei den Komponenten etwas nach der Optik vom MSI Mpower gegangen, finde sieht ganz schick aus


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich würde andere RAM-Riegel nehmen, sonst bekommst du unter Umständen den einen Lüfter nicht mehr auf den K2 
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile blau DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Erok (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Wenn Du nach der Optik gehen willst, empfehle ich Dir lieber dieses Schmuckstück von Asus : https://geizhals.de/asus-z87-plus-c2-90mb0e00-m0eay5-a981547.html

Kostet 60 Euro weniger bei gleicher Leistung und besserer Lüftersteuerung, die bei Asus schlichtweg unschlagbar ist.

Und die goldenen Elemente sind ebenso ein absoluter hingucker 

Dann kannste Dir auch für die paar Euro extra den unsinnigen Ram drauf bauen. Muss ja nicht alles nach Vernunft gekauft werden 

Greetz Erok


----------



## facehugger (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



mYSS schrieb:


> Ohne mir jetzt nen Test durchzulesen is die MSI 770 leise?


Die MSI GTX770 Twin Frozr Gaming ist die ab Werk leiseste GTX770. Findet auch PCGH *@Softy:* die Vcore ist ja mörderisch. Du liebst deine CPU, oder...

Gruß


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ich würde andere RAM-Riegel nehmen, sonst bekommst du unter Umständen den einen Lüfter nicht mehr auf den K2


 
Doch, das passt. Ich habe selbst den Avexir Core RAM unter dem K2 



facehugger schrieb:


> *@Softy:* die Vcore ist ja mörderisch. Du liebst deine CPU, oder...


 
Ja, ich liebe sie  Bis dass der Tod uns scheidet


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, ich liebe sie  Bis dass der Tod uns scheidet


 

...Hält sie halt 5 Jahre statt 10.  Ich denke, die fliegt eh vorher raus.


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> ...Hält sie halt 5 Jahre statt 10.  Ich denke, die fliegt eh vorher raus.



Ja, naja. So bis 2015 müsste sie schon durchhalten, bis halt Skylake kommt. Haswell wollte ich überspringen


----------



## Teutonnen (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Die kamen 2012 raus, bei 5 Jahren sind wir bei 2017 - könnte reichen .


(warum steht in deiner Sig eigentlich noch 4.5GHz, waren die 5.1 einfach ein Benchsetting?)


----------



## Softy (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> (warum steht in deiner Sig eigentlich noch 4.5GHz, waren die 5.1 einfach ein Benchsetting?)


 
Ja, 5,1 GHz sind nicht wirklich alltagstauglich  Im Alltag läuft die CPU mit gemütlichen 4,5 GHz. 

Jetzt aber Schluss mit Offtopic  Wenn Du noch was wissen willst, kannst Du mir was auf die Pinnwand meißeln


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, 5,1 GHz sind nicht wirklich alltagstauglich  Im Alltag läuft die CPU mit gemütlichen 4,5 GHz.


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, naja. So bis 2015 müsste sie schon durchhalten, bis halt Skylake kommt. Haswell wollte ich überspringen


 
Ich bin mal gespannt was der Haswell Refresh wird, ob es Broadwell oder wirklich Haswell bleibt.

@quantenslipstream
Keine 200 Beiträge mehr dann hast du es geschafft.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt was der Haswell Refresh wird, ob es Broadwell oder wirklich Haswell bleibt.


 
Nimm man sich Intels Folie vor, dann kommt der Boradwell Shrink nur für mobile CPUs.
Der Desktop bekommt "Haswell Refresh" das eigentlich nur bedeuten kann, dass Speedbumps kommen, also 100 oder 200MHz mehr Takt.



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Keine 200 Beiträge mehr dann hast du es geschafft.


 
Und jeder Post zählt.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Desktop bekommt "Haswell Refresh" das eigentlich nur bedeuten kann, dass Speedbumps kommen, also 100 oder 200MHz mehr Takt.


 
Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, aber hoffentlich wird es nicht so passieren.

Ich liege ja nur noch 57xxx Posts hinter dir


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Habe ich mir schon fast gedacht, aber hoffentlich wird es nicht so passieren.


 
Letztendlich weiß ich nicht, was Intel mit "Refresh" meint.
Schau ich mir aber Nvidia an, bedeutet das, dass sie Resteverwertung machen und das will ich bei Intel nun nicht hoffen.



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Ich liege ja nur noch 57xxx Posts hinter dir


 
Die 57k sind doch Peanuts.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Mir ist klar das du es auch nicht weißt, aber ich habe auch die Befürchtung das es nur Takterhöhungen gibt wie z.B einen Core i5 4690K mit 3,6GHz oder einen Core i7 4790K mit 3,7GHz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Möglich. Nicht ohne Grund hat Intel bei den Zahlen noch Luft nach oben gelassen.


----------



## grenn-CB (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Haben sie ja bei Ivy Bridge auch getan aber ein 3590K ist auch nicht gekommen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Weil es keinen Grund gibt, eine CPU zu bringen, die 100MHz mehr Takt hat.
Allerdings kam bei Sandy noch der 2700k. Wahrscheinlich hat den keiner mehr gekauft und daher hat Intel sich den Quatsch bei Ivy Bridge gespart.


----------



## mYSS (29. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich wollte ja eigentlich bei 1920x1080 bleiben aber als ich den Test hier mit 21:9 Displays gesehen habe, hat es mir schon gefallen besonders bei Battlefield 3.
Natürlich schaue ich auch gerne Filme, die frage ist wie es dann da aussieht mit der Auflösung.
Meine frage wäre ob der ASUS MX299Q zum Spielen geeignet wäre da er nur 5ms hat?, und ob die 770GTX ausreichend ist für die nächsten 2 Jahre für 2560x1080 :p


----------



## Rosigatton (29. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Die ms sind nicht wirklich wichtig, der Inputlag ist es. Kommt immer darauf an, was Du zocken willst und wie deine Ansprüche sind. 

Im grossen und ganzen haben wir hier 2 Lager. Die Einen würden nie wieder auf ein IPS Panel verzichten, die Anderen nie wieder auf 120/144 Hz. 

In/Auf 3D zocken soll göttlich sein, aber auch himmlisch teuer und nicht jeder verträgt es.

Und ja, die GTX770 kann locker für die nächsten 2 Jahre einen WQHD Monitor befeuern, wahrscheinlich länger  .


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Wären eigentlich die neuen AMD Cpus/Gpus auch eine überlegung wert? bzw SLI, sodass ich mir später nochmal die selbe Grafikkarte kaufe in nem halben Jahr oder so.
Den Rechner würde ich so in 1-1.5 Monaten dann kaufen, kommen da noch neue sachen?


----------



## Erok (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

PC-Leistung kauft man sich dann, wenn man sie benötigt 

Du kannst jetzt weiterhin warten, wenn Du nicht unbedingt einen neuen Rechner brauchst. Aber in 2 Monaten kannst Du das Spiel von vorne wieder anfangen, und warten, da im Januar  evtl schon wieder neue Hardware-Komponenten erscheinen werden usw.....

Und ein SLI/Crossfire-System kauft man entweder sofort, oder lässt es bleiben. 

Für 2 Grafikkarten benötigst Du nämlich ein entsprechendes Motherboard, ein entsprechendes Netzteil und einen entsprechenden Tower/Gehäuse, wegen mehr Abwärme..... Da kauft man nicht in nem Jahr einfach mal ne zweite nach. Und in 2 oder 3 Jahren sowieso nicht mehr, da bis dahin neuere Grafikkarten auf dem Markt sind, und man nur noch schwer an das gleiche Modell noch heran kommt 

Also schlag Dir die Idee mit SLI/Crossfire  am besten gleich wieder aus dem Kopf, denn in 99,99999 Prozent der Fälle, wird dieses später nicht nach gerüstet von den Leuten, auch wenn der Wunschgedanke erst mal da war 

Die neuen AMD-Karten werden wohl demnächst erscheinen, und ca 10 bis 15 Prozent schneller sein als die momentanen Modelle 7970 und 7950. Mehr wirst Du hier nicht erwarten können.

Also kauf Dir die Hardware dann, wenn Du sie wirklich brauchst 

Greetz Erok


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Das wäre jetzt meine Idee für SLI
Das Case hat ja denke ich mal genug Platz und Kühlt gut genug oder?
Netzteil weiß ich nicht welches für 2 GPU´s ausreichend wären.
Mir gehts erstmal um die Kosten , damit ich einfach mal nen überblick hab was 21:9 Kostet  und wieviel FullHD

1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series Desktop Kit  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250KW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO)
2 x ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04E1-M0NA00)
1 x ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5)
1 x ASUS MX299Q, 29" (90LM0080-B01170)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x NZXT Phantom 530 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH530-W1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-680W/BN199) Vielleicht?


----------



## Erok (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Hier würde ich Dir ganz klar von SLI abraten, und Dir eine GTX 780 empfehlen. 

Kommst Du weitaus günstiger weg als mit 2 x GTX 770 plus Board plus Netzteil.

Du benötigst für SLI ein OC Board wie dieses hier : https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-oc-a947829.html

Dann benötigst Du dieses Netzteil : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-650w-atx-2-31-p10-650w-bn201-a790425.html

Wenn Du eine GTX 780 kaufst, kannste Dein gewähltes Board nehmen, und dieses Netzteil dazu : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html

Kommst Du also auf weniger Kosten insgesamt, hast keine Gefahr von Microrucklern, und wenn Du die GTX 780 noch übertaktest, dann lässt Du damit sogar eine Titan stehen und kommst fast an die Leistung eines SLI-Systems heran  

Empfehlenswert als GTX 780 wäre diese hier : https://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-780-windforce-3x-oc-rev-2-0-gv-n780oc-3gd-a977501.html

Preislich absolut Top, (wobei alle GTX 780 zu teuer sind *g*) kühlt sehr sehr gut, und wirst Du im Tower nicht heraus hören, da sie sehr sehr leise ist 

Greetz Erok


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. August 2013)

Für sli würd ich eher dieses brett nehmen, da man mehr platz zwischen den karten hat: http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-oc-a947829.html
Sowie dieses netzteil, da das e9 gruppenreguliert ist: http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-650w-atx-2-31-p10-650w-bn201-a790425.html


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

okay danke für die Infos!
Ich hab mal benchmarks gesehen da liegt die GTX 780 10FPS über der 770 und im SLI meist um die 40FPS+
Aber was wäre denn mit der hier Palit GeForce GTX 780 JetStream, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (NE5X780H10FB-1100J) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland viel günstiger als die Gigabyte


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. August 2013)

Günstiger ja, aber deutlich wärmer und lauter. Empfehlenswert ist auch die inno 3d ichill, @stock rennt die gar einer titan davon


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Günstiger ja, aber deutlich wärmer und lauter. Empfehlenswert ist auch die inno 3d ichill, @stock rennt die gar einer titan davon


 Was wäre deine Persönliche Meinung  für 2560x1080 @ Ultra, SLI oder 780?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich bin zwar nicht der pc-nutzer, aber ich würde hier zu SLI greifen.


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht der pc-nutzer, aber ich würde hier zu SLI greifen.


 Wäre für SLI das hier geeignet? https://geizhals.de/asus-z87-maximus-vi-hero-c2-90mb0fu0-m0eay5-a981511.html ist auch Billiger als das Gigabyte.
Abgesehen mal davon bin ich schon ein wenig verwirrt, der eine sagt SLI taugt nix andere wiederum sagen ist schon gut


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. August 2013)

mYSS schrieb:


> Was wäre deine Persönliche Meinung  für 2560x1080 @ Ultra, SLI oder 780?



Jop, sli. Und bitte nicht das hero, das ist n überteuertes z87 plus in anderer farbe und weniger ausstattung


----------



## Erok (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Wenns nicht unbedingt Nvidia sein muss, könntest Du auch einen Blick auf die AMD 7990 werfen : https://geizhals.de/xfx-radeon-hd-7990-xt2-fx-799a-xnf9-a937129.html

Ist quasi eine Crossfire-Karte, bestehend aus zwei 7970ern, und auch weitaus günstiger als ein SLI-System 

Greetz Erok


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Erok schrieb:


> Wenns nicht unbedingt Nvidia sein muss, könntest Du auch einen Blick auf die AMD 7990 werfen : https://geizhals.de/xfx-radeon-hd-7990-xt2-fx-799a-xnf9-a937129.html
> 
> Ist quasi eine Crossfire-Karte, bestehend aus zwei 7970ern, und auch weitaus günstiger als ein SLI-System
> 
> Greetz Erok


Hört sich Interessant an, die 7990 ist echt ne Alternative.
2 770GTX würden knapp 750€ Kosten, die 780GTX mit krassen 8-10FPS+ 603€ , die 7990 611€ für 2FPS mehr als das SLI System.
Daten habe ich von der Review hier http://www.guru3d.com/index.php?ct=articles&action=file&id=4508 Verlässlich?
Ich denke wenn dem so ist, wirds für das 21:9 System eher ne 7990 (Würde die in das NZXT 530 passen?) , was ich mir natürlich auf Grund der hohen kosten erstmal gut überlegen muss  sind ja knapp 800€ mehr mit Monitor


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Also beim Release der HD 7990 war das mit den Mikrorucklern katastrophal. Was sich da inzwischen mit den Treiber-Optimierungen, Frame-Pacing usw. getan hat, müsstest Du Dich mal schlau machen, klingt zumindest nicht schlecht: Review-Roundup: AMD Radeon HD 7990 - o.v.e.r.clockers.at


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Wie sieht die Konfiguration denn mittlerweile aus?


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

2560x1080p

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series Desktop Kit  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250KW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (F3-1600C8D-8GAB)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7990 (XT2), 2x 3GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (21207-00-50G)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x NZXT Phantom 530 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH530-W1)
1 x NZXT Kraken X60 (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201)

1628€

1920x1080p

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series Desktop Kit  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250KW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (F3-1600C8D-8GAB)
1 x Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x NZXT Phantom 530 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH530-W1)
1 x NZXT Kraken X60 (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

1272€

Ich weiss KompaktWakü sind kaum besser als Luftkühlung, find die Optik aber relativ gut und hab kb auf nen Block zu gucken 
Wenn ich damit nicht zufrieden bin werde ich den dann eh zurückschicken


----------



## Erok (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Nun, eine Kompakt-Wasserkühlung hat auch durchaus Vorteile 

Um die Luffis zu reinigen, musste nur kurz den Radiator raus schrauben, was weitaus einfacher ist, als nen kompletten Luftkühler ab zu montieren 

Aber Preis/Leistung ist es halt noch nicht gerechtfertigt. Wenn die Dinger mal um die 60 oder 70 Euro kosten würden, dann käme keiner mehr auf  die Idee, nen Luftkühler zu empfehlen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Ja das mit dem Preis stimmt schon, aber sonst sind die Configs schon ganz gut so abgestimmt?
Nicht das nachher was nicht passt :p
Sollte ich evtl noch paar Lüfter für nen besseren Airflow im NZXT 530 kaufen oder passt das so?


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Würde evntuell ein P10 750Watt bei der Zusammenstellung mit der HD 7990 nehmen, das 650W wäre mir da persönlich zu schwach.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Das 650 Watt Netzteil reicht locker für eine 7990.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

auch das 550 watt modell würde reichen


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Wenn er übertakten will, wären mir 550W zu knapp: AMD Radeon HD 7990 im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Steht da irgendwo, mit welchem Unterbau sie das gemessen haben?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Ja, unter Anhang: AMD Radeon HD 7990 im Test (Anhang 1) - ComputerBase


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn er übertakten will, wären mir 550W zu knapp: AMD Radeon HD 7990 im Test (Seite 10) - ComputerBase



Genau wegen diesem Testergebnis würde ich ein 750Watt Netzteil nehmen, da er eventuell die HD 7990 mit einen besseren Kühler ausstatten kann und diese dann übertakten tut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, unter Anhang: AMD Radeon HD 7990 im Test (Anhang 1) - ComputerBase


 


grenn-CB schrieb:


> Genau wegen diesem Testergebnis würde ich ein 750Watt Netzteil nehmen, da er eventuell die HD 7990 mit einen besseren Kühler ausstatten kann und diese dann übertakten tut.


 
die CPU ist doch schon übertaktet und ich kann nicht nachlesen, dass der TE einen anderen Kühler einbauen will, um die Grafikkarte bis ans Limit zu übertakten.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Aber wenn er die Grafikkarte übertaktet


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

@quantenslipstream
Das weiß du ja aber nicht ob er das mal machen wird.
Zudem verbraucht der Core i5 4670K @stock unter Prime 95 rund 25Watt mehr als der Core i7 3770K @stock und beim Übertakten werden es auch mehr sein als der Core i7 3770K in dem Grafikkartentest Sechs


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Aber wenn er die Grafikkarte übertaktet


 
Und wie weit willst du die Grafikkarte übertakten, dass das 650 Watt Netzteil nicht mehr reicht?
Schaffst du das, deine GTX 690 so weit zu übertakten, dass die 150 Watt mehr braucht?



grenn-CB schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Das weiß du ja aber nicht ob er das mal machen wird.
> Zudem verbraucht der Core i5 4670K @stock unter Prime 95 rund 25Watt mehr als der Core i7 3770K @stock und beim Übertakten werden es auch mehr sein als der Core i7 3770K in dem Grafikkartentest Sechs


 
Du musst das auch mal lesen.
Das wurde mit der IGP gemacht, dass die IGP von Haswell mehr Energie benötigt als die von Ivy, ist kein Geheimnis, deswegen ist auch die TDP gestiegen, aber die IGP läuft nicht, wenn die Grafikkarte verbaut ist.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wie weit willst du die Grafikkarte übertakten, dass das 650 Watt Netzteil nicht mehr reicht?
> Schaffst du das, deine GTX 690 so weit zu übertakten, dass die 150 Watt mehr braucht?



Nö, aber das Netzteil muss ja nicht dauerhaft knapp am Anschlag laufen. 100-150 Watt Reserve schadet nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Nö, aber das Netzteil muss ja nicht dauerhaft knapp am Anschlag laufen. 100-150 Watt Reserve schadet nicht.


 
Wieso läuft das Netzteil knapp am Anschlag?
Und wieso muss man 150 Watt Reserve haben? Wofür?


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Die 25 Watt werden aber nicht alleine von der IGPU kommen und wo steht das denn da?
Und seit wann wird die iGPU bei Prime 95 voll ausgelastet?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso läuft das Netzteil knapp am Anschlag?
> Und wieso muss man 150 Watt Reserve haben? Wofür?



Weil ein Netzteil im mittleren Auslastungsbereich am effizientesten läuft und die Bauteile nicht so schnell altern. Man, ey 

Ich glaube, Du redest vom 650 Watt Netzteil und ich rede vom 550W Netzteil, das ebenfalls vorgeschlagen wurde.

Einigen wir uns einfach auf das MS-Tech Value Edition 850W ATX 2.3 Steht viel Watt drauf und liefert (mit viel Glück) 400 Watt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Die 25 Watt werden aber nicht alleine von der IGPU kommen und wo steht das denn da?
> Und seit wann wird die iGPU bei Prime 95 voll ausgelastet?


 
Seit wann klammerst du dich an Leistungsaufnehmen von ein paar Watt unter Prime 95 fest, wo die Grafikkarte dann eh nicht mit läuft?



Softy schrieb:


> Weil ein Netzteil im mittleren Auslastungsbereich am effizientesten läuft und die Bauteile nicht so schnell altern. Man, ey



Boah, ey, voll krass fett, Alder. 



Softy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, Du redest vom 650 Watt Netzteil und ich rede vom 550W Netzteil, das ebenfalls vorgeschlagen wurde.
> 
> Einigen wir uns einfach auf das MS-Tech Value Edition 850W ATX 2.3 Steht viel Watt drauf und liefert (mit viel Glück) 400 Watt


 
Ich würde was drauf legen, 100 Watt mehr für nur 3€ Aufpreis. 
MS-Tech Value Edition 950W ATX 2.3 (MS-N950-VAL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Achja was wäre denn mit 2x 670GTX sind ja relativ günstig (450€) und haben viel leistung?
Das macht 21:9 Gaming wesentlich erschwinglicher XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Kannst du auch machen.


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Finde ich auch  Aber kauf Dir ein ausreichend dimensioniertes Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Das hat einen 8 Pin Stecker, den Rest kann man per Adapter hinbekommen, sind ja vier Molex Stecker da. 
MS-Tech Value Edition 950W ATX 2.3 (MS-N950-VAL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

@quantenslipstream
Schreib doch so was nicht sonst kauft der Threadersteller das nachher wirklich da er die Ironie nicht verstanden hat.


----------



## mYSS (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich hatte an die hier gedacht fürs 21:9 System
Zotac GeForce GTX 670 AMP! Edition, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (ZT-60302-10P) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  kostet 254€ das Stück bei Caseking macht 509€
Empfehlenswert? Aber ich glaube die Vernunft tendiert eher gegen Single GPU XD

Achja und für das normalo System das MB Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H hat ja ziemlich viele Schlechte Bewertungen wegen Ruckelnden Bios und Defekte im Auslieferungszustand, und dass bei mehreren Shops. Hab ja selbst noch nen Gigabyte Board, zufrieden ist ja was anderes ^^ Meinungen dazu?
Für das System hatte ich auch an den Monitor gedacht ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland , mein alter ist nen Samsung P2450 lohnt sich der wechsel oder merk ich davon nix?


----------



## Softy (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Die hier soll auch nicht verkehrt sein, obwohl sie zu heiß gewaschen wurde : ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Der Monitor ist erste Sahne zum Zocken


----------



## grenn-CB (30. August 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich würde ja die Gigabyte GTX 670 nehmen Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 Dual Fan, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670WF2-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## mYSS (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Hier stand müll


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Wenn Dir der Aufpreis zum i7 nicht weh tut, greif zum i7, ansonsten wird es schon so sein, dass der i7 beim Zocken nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn dem i5 mal die Luft ausgeht, bei Multicore Anwendungen kann der i7 aber bis zu 30% schneller sein.

Ansonsten ist das Preis/Leistungs- und lautstärkemäßig die beschissenste Zusammenstellung, die ich seit langem gesehen habe  Aber wenn Dir die Optik so wichtig ist, kannst du das so bestellen.


----------



## mYSS (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Wenn Dir der Aufpreis zum i7 nicht weh tut, greif zum i7, ansonsten wird es schon so sein, dass der i7 beim Zocken nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn dem i5 mal die Luft ausgeht, bei Multicore Anwendungen kann der i7 aber bis zu 30% schneller sein.
> 
> Ansonsten ist das Preis/Leistungs- und lautstärkemäßig die beschissenste Zusammenstellung, die ich seit langem gesehen habe  Aber wenn Dir die Optik so wichtig ist, kannst du das so bestellen.


Hm ja für die Optik geb ich 150 Flocken aus ist schon ne menge


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

hab jetzt die 8 seiten vorher nicht gelesen, aber der TE wohl auch nicht, denn ich kenne unsre jungs hier, und auf deren mist ist davon sicher nix gewachsen!


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



pepelepew schrieb:


> hab jetzt die 8 seiten vorher nicht gelesen



Da hast Du nichts verpasst


----------



## mYSS (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



pepelepew schrieb:


> hab jetzt die 8 seiten vorher nicht gelesen, aber der TE wohl auch nicht, denn ich kenne unsre jungs hier, und auf deren mist ist davon sicher nix gewachsen!


Ist es auch nicht, und ja ihr habt recht ich geb zuviel für die Optik aus.

Nach den Ganzen Posts und lesen in den anderen Threads wäre sowas was Preis/Leistung angeht gut.
Stellt sich immer noch die Frage ne inno3d 770GTX oder die Asus Matrix 7970 wobei die laut sein soll und gut Strom frisst?..
Das wäre jetzt ne Konfig nach dem Motto WAYNE auf Optik Hauptsache Billig und Leistung 
Soviel zum Thema ich kann nicht lesen :/

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5)
1 x ASUS DRW-24B5ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90-D40HVB-UA1710)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Im Moment wäre die MSI HD7970 für 250 Steine ein guter Deal: MSI R7970 TF 3GD5/OC BE, Grafikkarte


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Da hast Du nichts verpasst


 

naja, ich weiß jetzt, dass du deine cpu auf 5,2 geprügelt hast, dass zu lange zu viel über ein sys nachdenken kirre macht (duh!), dass man auf pcgh IMMER auf der ersten thread-seite ein bis drei perfekte configs bekommt, von denen immer weniger übrig bleibt, je länger der thread wird ( i call it 'novolines law'), dass immer noch allerorten gedacht wird 21:9 ist der uber1337te hot shit zum zocken und dass es wichtiger ist wie ein motor aussieht, als was er leistet.....


@TE: du brauchst keinen i7, keine 16 gb ram, kein 21:9 und ganz sicher keine kowakü...... kauf dir einfach ein case ohne window, dann fällt auch dieses ganze "schön schön barbiehaus" gedenke weg, und du kannst wieder leistungsorientiert planen.

es wird zwar nix bringen, aber ich bau dir ma schnell was, moment!


----------



## mYSS (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



pepelepew schrieb:


> naja, ich weiß jetzt, dass du deine cpu auf 5,2 geprügelt hast, dass zu lange zu viel über ein sys nachdenken kirre macht (duh!), dass man auf pcgh IMMER auf der ersten thread-seite ein bis drei perfekte configs bekommt, von denen immer weniger übrig bleibt, je länger der thread wird ( i call it 'novolines law'), dass immer noch allerorten gedacht wird 21:9 ist der uber1337te hot shit zum zocken und dass es wichtiger ist wie ein motor aussieht, als was er leistet.....
> 
> 
> @TE: du brauchst keinen i7, keine 16 gb ram, kein 21:9 und ganz sicher keine kowakü...... kauf dir einfach ein case ohne window, dann fällt auch dieses ganze "schön schön barbiehaus" gedenke weg, und du kannst wieder leistungsorientiert planen.
> ...


Ich schätze mal die 2te Konfig haste dir wohl nicht angesehen geschweige den was ich geschrieben habe und genau aus diesem grund das Deep Silence 1 ausgewählt hab 
Naja mit dem 1337 21:9 Man kann ja über alles nachdenken oder?


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Perfect Pixels Matte Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" LED Monitor 2560x1440 | eBay

Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

fetter sound, fette graphik, fette leistung, fettes oc, i7 und 16 gb ram fürs ego und die sig, alles zusammen 2000€. besser wirds nicht ( und da sprech ich absolut aus erfahrung weils bis auf die 780er original mein sys ist   ) .

klar kann man über 21:9 nachdenken, aber es wird sich nicht durchsetzen und beim gamen wirst du dir schnell vorkommen wie ein zuschauer beim härtesten tennismatch der welt, weil deine augen wie blöd von links nach rechts schwirren werden, damit du irgendwie den überblick behältst.


----------



## mYSS (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



pepelepew schrieb:


> Perfect Pixels Matte Qnix QX2710 LED Evolution ll 27" LED Monitor 2560x1440 | eBay
> 
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
> 
> ...


Die 780GTX nehmen ist ja noch unvernünftiger als meine Konfig fürs Auge xD war da nicht was, das die 780 10-15FPS mehr bringt für 300€ mehr kosten?
nen i7 und 16GB brauch ich nicht fürs Ego.
Wie ist der Monitor bei Shootern? wollte mir eig nen 144hz Monitor holen :/


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Für schnelle Shooter würde ich (wieder) eher zu einem 120/144Hz Monitor greifen, statt zu einem WQHD-Schirm, am besten zum Asus VG278HE


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

hier muss ich energisch widersprechen, da gerade der qnix sich wunderbar overclocken lässt, wobei 96 hz immer, 120 hz oft und bei glücksgeräten sogar mondwerte wie 162 hz möglich sind.

die 780 weil wqhd einfach ordentlich leistung frisst, mein screen wird von ner 7970 ghz ed befeuert und die kommt mitunter schon ins schwitzen, wenn ich alle regler auf 11 stelle. und sli/ crossfire empfehle ich aus prinzip nicht, da bleibt dann nur die doofe 780, leider.

abgesehen davon ist der screen ein absoluter traum, es gibt keine worte, muss man erleben. leider musste ich meinen zurückschicken ( transportbedingter schaden, drecks dhl! ), ich weine jedes mal, wenn ich auf meinen popeligen hd ready ersatz screen schaue...


----------



## mYSS (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Ja gut, das mit WQHD werde ich mir überlegen.
Das wäre meine Konfig jetzt!
Grafikkarte Inno3d 770 für HD, WQHD 780.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das man das so nehmen kann ^^

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x ASUS Z87-Plus (C2) (90MB0E00-M0EAY5)
1 x ASUS DRW-24B5ST schwarz, SATA, retail (90-D40HVB-UA1710)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

am besten noch ein fenster fürs ds1, bei der hardware: Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering


----------



## mYSS (18. September 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> am besten noch ein fenster fürs ds1, bei der hardware: Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering



Soll ja noch erst kommen, wann kann man damit rechnen?


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

@nutzer: haha, nicht doch, dann geht alles von vorne los  

@TE: kannst du so eintüten, wobei das ds 1 geschmackssache ist. ich persönlich finde den air chimney ein bischen quatschig und hab vermehrt schlechtes über das versenkbare i/o panel gelesen, aber im großen und ganzen baut nanoxia sehr gute gehäuse und hat vor allem einen fantastischen customer support.
die soundkarte ist nice to have, lohnt sich aber nur, wenn du dezente boxen/lautsprecher besitzt, für die standard logitech/creative etc 2.1 systeme reicht onboard sound. rest ist gut so.


bzgl WQHD: lies dich ein, es gibt hier, auf computerbase und auf overclockers sehr seeehr seeeeeeeeeehr lange und ausführliche threads, in denen du von anschlüssen bis zollgebühren alles lernen kannst. aus korea importieren birgt immer ein gewisses risiko,
aber der pay-off ist gewaltig! hierzulande kostet dich ein ähnliches panel 600-1000€ , und glaub mir, selbst das wäre es wert, die optik ist einfach vollkommen überragend.


----------



## Duvar (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Warum nimmste nicht die MSI 7970?
Kostet nur 249€ und die 770 ist nicht schneller.
Die Inno kostet 110€ mehr, die Ersparnis könntest du anderweitig besser investieren, oder auch einfach behalten und einsparen.
Softy hat die ja gepostet 2 Seiten zurück.

Edit: Die 780 ist etwa 10-15% schneller als die 7970 GHz, was auch nicht die Welt ist.


----------



## mYSS (18. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> @nutzer: haha, nicht doch, dann geht alles von vorne los
> 
> @TE: kannst du so eintüten, wobei das ds 1 geschmackssache ist. ich persönlich finde den air chimney ein bischen quatschig und hab vermehrt schlechtes über das versenkbare i/o panel gelesen, aber im großen und ganzen baut nanoxia sehr gute gehäuse und hat vor allem einen fantastischen customer support.
> die soundkarte ist nice to have, lohnt sich aber nur, wenn du dezente boxen/lautsprecher besitzt, für die standard logitech/creative etc 2.1 systeme reicht onboard sound. rest ist gut so.



Ich habe nen sennheiser 360 game headset, boxen habe ich keine guten. Soll ich die Soundkarte trotzdem kaufen?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Wenn die im Budget ist, ja. Gönne dir die Asus DX. Du hast zwar "nur" ein Headset, aber immerhin ist es ein Sennheiser und war auch nicht das billigste.

Mit der DX machst Du nix verkehrt und wärst gut gerüstet für gute Kopfhörer und Boxen/Surround-Systeme (keine 5.1 Logitröt für ~ 200,- Taler) .

Deinem Headset tut die Soundkarte mit Sicherheit auch ganz gut.


----------



## pepelepew (18. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

ich kenne das sh headset nicht, möchte also nix falsches sagen, aber wenn du auf duvar hörst, kannste dir vom gesparten geld n geiles paar samson mediaone 4a oder behringers rauslassen, dann fetzt die soka auf jeden fall! kannst auch rosi mal anschreiben, der ballert dich zu mit links zu guten und preiswerten abhören. im zweifelsfall ist sound das nachhaltigste was man hardwaremäßig kaufen kann, gute boxen/kopfhörer können dich ein halbes bis ganzes leben lang begleiten, ne gute soka auch 5+ jahre.

edit: na, da ist ja unser experte schon!


----------



## mYSS (19. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Naja wollte mir halt irgendwann das Beyerdynamic DT 990 kaufen, oder sollte ich ne andere Soundkarte dafür kaufen? Ich hab damit auch kein Problem das später zusammen zu Kaufen :p
Im Soundforum meinte man DT990 und Asus Phoebus :/
Und zu den Boxen naja, bin lieber der Kopfhörer fan 

Noch ne frage ^^
Hab eben beim Stöbern das Angebot gefunden ZackZack - das Liveshoppingportal
Sind die 14€ mehr im gegensatz zum Asus Z87 Plus es wert (Software,Einstellungen,Soundchip) oder eher nicht? (Was würdet ihr an meiner Stelle tun  )
Anschlüsse haben ja beide für meine zwecke genug :/
Ich glaub das ist son kleiner Teufelskreis und meine Vorliebe für die Farben Rot und Schwarz haha 

Und zu dem WQHD ist schon verlockend aber ich finds a bissle zu Teuer, für den Aufpreis der GTX 780 kann ich 70 Drauflegen und hab schon nen Monitor inklusive ^^
Achja hab noch nie nen PC Zusammengebaut kann ich da Probleme mit dem K2 bekommen?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. September 2013)

Das hero ist ein leicht abgespecktes z87 plus mit ROG bios und anderen farben. Keine empfehlung


----------



## mYSS (19. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Das hero ist ein leicht abgespecktes z87 plus mit ROG bios und anderen farben. Keine empfehlung


 Danke für die kurzfassung was ist mit den anderen Fragen? ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (19. September 2013)

Zum dt 990 ist eine soundkarte zu empfehlen, die phoebus ist sehr gut. Ein alternativer kopfhörer wäre der philips fidelio x1. Wqhd ist ne geile sache, den aufpreis kann man zahlen wenn man das will. Und beim k2 gibts eigentlich keine einbauprobleme


----------



## pepelepew (19. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

du _musst_ keine 780 verbauen um in wqhd gut da zu stehen, wie gesagt, ich mach das ganze mit ner 7970 ghz ed, meistens kann ich alles auf 11 ziehen, wenn ich merke das was stottert, geh ich im AA oder ähnlichem (MSAA etc ) etwas runter. ist aber eh völlig lala, da du bei so ner hohen auflösung kaum AA brauchst. dass ich die 780 vorgeschlagen hab, liegt a) daran, dass du nie klare budgetgrenzen gezogen hast und b) dass ich für die zukunft geplant hab. da jetzt aber schon wieder die neuen amd's kommen und graka eh immer das erste ist, was man upgradet, kannst du die nächsten 12-24 monate auch mit ner 770 bzw 7970 nen koreaner befeuern.

und zu deiner letzten frage: der k2 hat nen noob sensor, wenn dein technical skill unter 25 ist, beisst er dich, gibt dir juxnamen und schickt dich zum aufleveln in ne taiwanesische spulenfabrik. ( kurz: nein, kannst du nicht. wenn pepe"10daumenanzweilinkenhänden"lepew es schafft seinen rechner allein zusammen zu schustern, wirst du es auch schaffen nen kühler zu verschrauben!)

ach und noch was: zackzack sieht immer so verlockend aus, weil die utopische uvp's ( also alternate preise, har har) angeben.
das hero steht in geizhals mit 170, bei zackzack schreiben sie 192, damit du denkst es sei ein mörder-deal, wenn sies für 158 anbieten, oft sparste da aber kaum bis nix.


----------



## mYSS (20. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Es heißt ja das die neuen AMD Karten am 25 vorgestellt werden?
Also bis ende Oktober kann ich ruhig warten ist kein Problem!
Der rest von der Hardware stimmt ja schon soweit.
Naja 12€ + Versandkosten gespart in dem fall 
Ich kanns mir ja bis heute Abend noch überlegen ob mir die 14€ es wert sind.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Am Anfang werden aber nur die teuren Hai-End Karten auf den Markt kommen und Referenzdesign ohne Ende. 

Bis dann Mittel- Oberklassekarten mit Custom-Kühlung erhältlich sind und sich die Preise halbwegs eingependelt haben, werden dann noch etliche Wochen ins Land ziehen.


----------



## mYSS (20. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Na dann lohnt sich das warten ja eher nicht!
Weil BF4 kommt ja am 31.10 und da wollte ich den PC schon bei mir stehen haben 

Kann mir wer die Unterschiede zwischen denen beiden hier sagen?

ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04H0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Abgesehen von 10€ Preisunterschied sieht die Asus auch etwas "Dünner aus"
Bei den Taktraten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen wieviel % mehr leistung das beim Gamen ausmacht


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Was soll ich sagen, für die Kohle würde ich mir eher 2 x ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

auf dieses Board schnallen : Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und mit einem dieser beiden Netzteile befeuern : Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200), be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) | Geizhals Deutschland

Mikroruckler hin und Stromverbrauch her.

Die ziehen eine GTX78ß auf jeden Fall ab.


----------



## mYSS (20. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen, für die Kohle würde ich mir eher 2 x ASUS GTX670-DCMOC-2GD5 DirectCU Mini OC, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV03X1-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> auf dieses Board schnallen : Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Naja daran hatte ich ja auch schon gedacht paar Seiten vorher.  Aber das mit den Stromverbrauch ist mir zu hoch.  Ich zahle jetzt schon jedes jahr 300 € drauf... die Vorteile sehe ich nur in der Anschaffung.


----------



## Teutonnen (20. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*

Weisst du, wieviel 100W Mehrverbrauch die Stromkosten beeinflussen? Laut Wikipedia waren die Stromkosten 2012 im Mittel bei 26.4 Cent pro kWh gemäss Eurostat und bei 25.89 gemäss BDEW.

Das ergibt pro Spielstunde Mehrkosten von gigantischen 2.59-2.64 Cent.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC 3 Konfigs und paar Fragen ;D*



mYSS schrieb:


> Kann mir wer die Unterschiede zwischen denen beiden hier sagen?
> 
> ASUS GTX780-DC2OC-3GD5, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04H0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ...


 
Die iChill ist leiser, kühler und belegt aber 3 Slots. Den minimalen Taktunterschied merkt man beim Spielen auf keinen Fall, das dürfte nicht mal 1 fps (im fps-kritischen Bereich) ausmachen.


----------



## mYSS (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Hi
Hab mir das Asus Hero geholt für 157€ bei ZackZack, mir waren die 13 Euro egal 
Wollte dann noch fragen ob die hier unter den K2 passen würden G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Habe den Vorgänger und war zufrieden ^^)

Und ob es Alternativen zum K2 gibt.

Hab mal nen paar gefunden
Zero Infinity Phantom Knight schwarz (PHA-001BB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks PH-TC12DX weiß (PH-TC12DX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NZXT Havik 140 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meinungen dazu? 

Case wird das hier sein Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-WH-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Das Nanoxia DS1 gibts ja zurzeit nur ohne Window , und das R4 sieht genauso aus


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Laut Softy passt auch ein fetter Kühler über die Ripjaws. Thallassa meint zwar, je nach Mainboardlayout könnten die stören, aber.....ich vertrau da mal ganz Softy. So hoch sind die Dinger ja gar nicht.

Alternativen zum K2 : Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094), Noctua NH-D14, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017), Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition, Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Spec

Ich würde eher einen von denen nehmen.

Joa, das R4 habe ich selbst und das ist ein geiles Gehäuse . Die Nanoxia sind erst kurz nach meinem Kauf erschienen, sonst hätte ich mir wohl ein DS1 gekauft. 
Die tun sich auf jeden Fall nicht viel, beide sehr gut. In Kürze gibt´s die Nanoxia ja auch mit Fenster. Die Fenster Seitenteile sind dann auch einzeln erhältlich. Könntest also auch ein DS1 oder 2 nehmen.


----------



## Softy (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Also ich hatte die Kombination RipJawsX und EKL K2 bisher auf 2 Boards und da haben die Module locker unter den K2 gepasst


----------



## mYSS (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Laut Softy passt auch ein fetter Kühler über die Ripjaws. Thallassa meint zwar, je nach Mainboardlayout könnten die stören, aber.....ich vertrau da mal ganz Softy. So hoch sind die Dinger ja gar nicht.
> 
> Alternativen zum K2 : Produktvergleich Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW), EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094), Noctua NH-D14, be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 2 (BK017), Thermalright HR-02 Macho PCGH-Edition, Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper, Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Spec
> 
> ...


 
Hmm, ich denke in der Nächsten Woche werde ich den Rest bestellen, und das DS1 kostet ja ohne Window 92€ wenn das Seitenteil nochmal 10-20€ Kostet ist es ja teurer da kann ich ja auch das R4 nehmen, aber mal sehen 
Ne frage hätte ich noch zum R4 ist die front aus Alu oder Plastik?
Und sind die Lüfter die dabei sind brauchbar oder sollte ich andere Kaufen? (Überlege eventuell welche mit weißer oder Roter LED zu Kaufen)
Würde auch gerne wissen falls ich das R4 nehme wie ich nen guten Airflow hinbekomme.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Die Fronttür vom R4 ist nur Plastik (okay, gebüstetes oder sandgestrahltes Alu wäre schöner), ich komme damit klar.

Die Lüfter sind brauchbar. Auf 5-7 Volt kann ich die gar nicht hören, auf 12 höre ich die Luft rauschen. 

Die empfehlenswertesten LED-Lüfter : Lüfter mit Hersteller: Enermax, Rahmenbreite: 120mm/140mm, Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe den vorderen Lüfter des R4 nach hinten in den Deckel gebaut und regel die (Fractal Luffis) über die interne Lüftersteuerung. Vorne habe ich mir 2 x 140mm BeQuiets reingetan, übers Mainboard geregelt.

Im Idle lasse ich die auf 5-7 Volt laufen, beim zocken oder otzen gibt´s 12 Volt, fertig.


----------



## mYSS (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Also so wie ich das jetzt gelesen habe sitzt bei dem R4 Vorne/Hinten jeweils ein 140mm lüfter drin, könnte ich ja die beiden Vorne lassen und Hinten 1 Led lüfter einbauen, oder sollte ich wegen dem Airflow die beiden Oberen auch verwenden?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Ja, Du kannst den hinteren nach vorne bauen, und hinten einen LED-Lüfter reinsetzen, kein Problem.

In den Deckel muss keiner, und wenn, dann maximal nur einer, hinten (Deckel) ausblasend.


----------



## mYSS (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Alles klar, der K2 zieht ja nur die Luft von Rechts an und gibt sie nach Links weiter bis zum Hinteren Gehäuse Lüfter wo es dann rausgeht, klingt einfach


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Jepp, so sollte es sein. Vorne rein, hinten raus .

Altes Bild, altes Gehäuse, egal : Screenshot by Lightshot


----------



## mYSS (22. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, so sollte es sein. Vorne rein, hinten raus .
> 
> Altes Bild, altes Gehäuse, egal : Screenshot by Lightshot


 Na dann sollte es ja keine Probleme geben 
Ich hab hier ja mal nen bisschen in den Bilder Threads geschaut und mir haben einige sachen relativ gut gefallen unteranderem der Kühler Prolimatech Black Megahalems Kühlkörper Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Also von der Optik gefällt er mir richtig gut, nur kann der mit den bisher genannten mithalten?

Als Non LED Lüfter dachte ich dann an die Corsair 120 oder Noiseblocker E-Loops


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Joa, der Black Megahalems ist ne geile Torte  . 

Die eLoops sind sehr gut, aber nur für ausblasend zu empfehlen. Also, einen (reicht ja auch) könntest Du vorne an den Prolimatech Kühler basteln.

http://geizhals.de/?cmp=820091&cmp=820060#xf_top


----------



## mYSS (22. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Joa, der Black Megahalems ist ne geile Torte  .
> 
> Die eLoops sind sehr gut, aber nur für ausblasend zu empfehlen. Also, einen (reicht ja auch) könntest Du vorne an den Prolimatech Kühler basteln.
> 
> Produktvergleich Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS, Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2 | Geizhals Deutschland


 Hmm ich wollte eigentlich Vorne und Hinten jeweils welche Montieren, kann man schon machen oder eher keine gute Idee?
Und was hälst du von den Corsair Air Series SP120 PWM Performance Edition High Static Pressure, 2er-Pack (CO-9050014-WW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
Ich sags mal so, ich bin da Relativ Unempfindlich was Lautstärke angeht, hatte knapp 5 Jahre nen Boxed Lüfter 
Solange ich mit den Lüftern/Kühler den i5 auf 4,2-4,5GHZ Prügeln kann reicht das für mich aus


----------



## Rosigatton (22. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Mit die besten Lüfter sind Noctua : Produktvergleich Noctua NF-F12 PWM, Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder auch BeQuiets : Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030), be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Corsair würde ich nicht nehmen.

1 Lüfter reicht am Kühler.


----------



## mYSS (22. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Mit die besten Lüfter sind Noctua : Produktvergleich Noctua NF-F12 PWM, Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Oder auch BeQuiets : Produktvergleich be quiet! Silent Wings 2 PWM 120mm (BL030), be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM 120mm (T12025-MR-PWM/BL026) | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...


Ist ja ne menge auswahl, mir Persönlich sagen die eloops und die von Corsair zu.
Ich hab mir nen Video angeguckt von den Corsairs, also extrem laut fand ich die nicht (gut die eloops waren definitiv leiser)  was ist den abgesehen von der Lautstärke schlecht? 
Ich denke 106.03m³/h sind doch gut für nen Cpu Lüfter oder? ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Guck dir mal die Umdrehungen und die Lautstärke der Corsair an  

Die Noctua haben bei 1200 Umdrehungen nen höheren Luftdurchsatz bei der Hälfte der db  .


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

So heute ist der Tag gekommen 
Ich bin mir immer noch unsicher wegen der Grafikkarte.

Die neuen AMD´s ( R290X) hören sicht echt gut an, vorallem BF4 Inklusive 
Wann könnte man mit denen den rechnnen vorallem im Custom Design?


Alternative wären ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Wieviel % Leistung durch OC sind noch drin?) und Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 780 HerculeZ X3 Ultra, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (C78V-1SDN-L5HSX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich hatte mir verschiedene Benchmarks angeguckt, fällt alles sehr unterschiedlich aus und blicke da eh nimmer grade so durch.

Was würdet ihr an meiner stelle tun, ne Billige AMD abgreifen oder auf die neuere warten? Ich kann mich gerade nicht wirklich entscheiden :/


----------



## Teutonnen (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Wenn schon, dann diese hier:
ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM1-U0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kein Boost = besser übertaktbar (weil der Boost die Vcore verändert) und günstiger isse auch.

Aber die iChill ist nice.


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Ist für den Preis nicht lieferbar.
Noch was taugt die i5 GPU was falls ich auf die R9 290x warte?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

i5 GPU  Du meinst sicher i5 CPU .

Natürlich taugt die. Ist momentan die optimale Gaming-CPU, egal ob 4570 oder 4670K .

Knappe ~ 20,- Taler mehr, aber sofort lieferbar : ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> i5 GPU  Du meinst sicher i5 CPU .
> 
> Natürlich taugt die. Ist momentan die optimale Gaming-CPU, egal ob 4570 oder 4670K .
> 
> Knappe ~ 20,- Taler mehr, aber sofort lieferbar : ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5


Der i5 hat doch die HD 4600 Grafikkarte drin? Mir gings ja na darum falls ich warte ob ich mit der Intergrierten GPU was anfange kann. Sowas wie LoL / Fifa


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Grafisch anspruchslose Spiele laufen schon einigermaßen mit der IGP.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Odmz3P8I9oU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQJEHFhceTI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Locker


----------



## grenn-CB (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

LOL und FIFA wird die HD 4600 locker schaffen.


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Noch ne frage zu dem Case:

Zalman Z11 Plus Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Soll ja für den Preis gut sein nur passen Grakas bis 29cm rein / Die Lüfter sollen laut sein?
Ich Persönlich finde das da schon irgendwie zuviele Lüfter drin sind.
Und mit den CPU Kühlern soll es ja auch Probleme geben da nicht alle reinpassen wegen dem Window Panel :/
Aber 59€ und Aussehen ist schon okay, die Frage is nur ob man a) die Lüfter gebrauchen kann b) Led´s bei Bedarf Ausschalten kann c) CM nicht so toll sein soll.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, investiere ein kleines bisschen mehr ins Gehäuse : Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Platz ohne Ende, Kühler bis 180mm (alle erhältlichen passen da rein), spitzenmäßiges Kabelmanagement, und was meinst Du wie geil das aussieht, wenn das mit einer abschaltbaren LED-Kette oder ähnlichem gepimpt wurde .

Ab Werk sind 3 x 140mm Lüfter verbaut, die über die interne Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses geregelt werden (5, 7 und 12 Volt).

Über "Mein Paket" lächerliche ~ 14,- Euro teurer als das Zalman.


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Ja das R2 kenne ich, gefällt mir aber nicht ^^
Kommt ja nur das R4/DS1 und das Z11 für mich in Frage

Ich stelle mir das Z11 mit Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 140x140x25mm, 750rpm, 77.13m³/h, 15dB(A) (UCTA14N-R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ziemlich gut vor.
Stellt sich nur die frage ob die Disko einem iwann aufen Sack geht 

Wenn ich das Z11 nehmen würde, welche Kühler passen da rein damit ich den i5 auf 4,5GHZ Prügeln kann?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Der EKL Alpenföhn K2 sollte locker ins Zalman Z11 passen.

Die Enermax T.B.Apollish Lüfter habe ich im Gehäuse, kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich will definitiv auch noch ein bisschen Disco in meinem R4. Die muss aber auch auf jeden Fall abschaltbar sein, wegen der Nerven .

Ich meine, das Z11 ist echt kein schlechtes Gehäuse. Die beiden kleinen 80mm Lüfter aussen würde ich gar nicht anschliessen., weil die wahrscheinlich mehr Lärm als Luft erzeugen.

Die anderen Lüfter kriegst Du schon in den Griff (5/7 Volt Adapter, Lüftersteuerung - gibt´s auch seeehr günstige).

Die Enermax Apollish sind so ziemlich die besten/empfehlenswertesten LED-Lüfter auf dem Markt. Nur abschalten lassen sich die LEDs wohl leider nicht.

Bei einer LED-Kette wäre das ja kein Problem, da einfach nen Schalter zwischenzuhängen.

Ins Z11 sollte der K2 locker reinpassen : EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Der ist inkl. mittlerem Lüfter ca. ~ 160mm hoch.

Wegen Beleuchtung könntest Du mal hier nachgfragen : Casemods  Da turnen doch unsere Mod-Nerds mit richtig Plan rum .


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Die beim Case dabei sind wollt ich ja gegen die Enermax tauschen, und vom Mainboard regeln lassen oder wird das dann zu laut?
Dachte auch an Front 140mm, Hinten 120mm und oben 1-2 120mm.. die restlichen Plätze sind ja unnötig und noch mehr Lärm oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Musst Du schauen, wie die Lüftersteuerung vom Board ist. Die Asus Bretter haben eindeutig die beste Lüftersteuerung.

Z87-Plus wäre dann die Wahl. In den Deckel nur 1 Lüfter hinten ausblasend. Ein 2ter (Deckelmitte) bringt nix und klaut eher dem CPU-Kühler die Frischluft.

Also, vorne, hinten und im Deckel jeweils 1 Lüfter ist schon optimal .


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Musst Du schauen, wie die Lüftersteuerung vom Board ist. Die Asus Bretter haben eindeutig die beste Lüftersteuerung.
> 
> Z87-Plus wäre dann die Wahl. In den Deckel nur 1 Lüfter hinten ausblasend. Ein 2ter (Deckelmitte) bringt nix und klaut eher dem CPU-Kühler die Frischluft.
> 
> Also, vorne, hinten und im Deckel jeweils 1 Lüfter ist schon optimal .


 Gut alles klar danke, hatte mir schon das Asus VI Hero für 157€ gekauft, liegt schon ne Woche bei mir rum 
Dann muss ich ja nur noch auf die neuen AMD´s zu warten XD / Ob ich den Disko mit dem Z11 gehe oder Schlicht mit dem R4 ^^


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Joa, fettes Board .

Oder das DS1/2. In kürze sind diese Teile auch separat erhältlich : Nanoxia - Turn on German Engineering


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich würde die goldene Mitte nehmen, also ein nicht zu auffälliges Gehäuse und dazu ein paar schicke LED-Propeller


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

@ Softy

Kennst Du LED-Luffis, bei denen sich die Beleuchtung deaktivieren lässt ?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Softy
> 
> Kennst Du LED-Luffis, bei denen sich die Beleuchtung deaktivieren lässt ?



Tüüürlich : Produktvergleich Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm, 500-1000rpm, 45.04-78.32m³/h, 8-12dB(A) (UCEV12), Enermax Twister Everest 140x140x25mm, 600-1200rpm, 67.08-117.30m³/h, 9-15dB(A) (UCEV14) | Geizhals Deutschland 

Die hatte ich auch mal, ebenfalls empfehlenswert  Außerdem haben sie einen integrierten Temperatursensor, der die Lüfter automatisch regelt.


----------



## grenn-CB (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Hier Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » BitFenix Spectre 140mm Lüfter grüne LED - schwarz, sieht aber so aus als bräuchte man da noch eine extra Steuerung dazu.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Danke Jungs


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Hier Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » BitFenix Spectre 140mm Lüfter grüne LED - schwarz, sieht aber so aus als bräuchte man da noch eine extra Steuerung dazu.



Ich hab zwar ein paar BitFenix Spectre Lüfter hier rumliegen, aber ich bin immer noch nicht durchgestiegen, wie das mit dem Abschalten der LED's funktionieren soll  Hiermit wäre es aber möglich: BitFenix Hydra Fan LED Controller (BFA-HDR-K9-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Genau dieses Ding wird auch bei Caseking bei dem Lüfter erwähnt.


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Wenn, dann will ich die Recon .

Und so nen On/Off Schalter kriege ich auch so an den 2 Pin Anschluss .


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Und so nen On/Off Schalter kriege ich auch so an den 2 Pin Anschluss .



Als Lötkolbengöttin ist das für Dich sicher gar kein Problem


----------



## Rosigatton (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Dafür muss ich nichtmal löten, ist doch nur ein Unterbrecher .


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Wollte mal frage was ihr von diesem Spielzeug haltet V8 GTS - Cooler Master 
Hab keine Tests mit Haswell Cpus gefunden gibts auch nur bei einem Anbieter zu Kaufen für 80€ xD

Optik is natürlich Bombe 
Fragt sich nur ob der Überhaupt ins Z11 passen würde ^^ bzw bis wieviel cm passen da welche rein?


----------



## grenn-CB (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Soweit ich weiß bis 29cm Länger und wenn die Stecker weiter vorne an der Seite sind sogar 30cm lange Grafikkarten.


----------



## mYSS (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß bis 29cm Länger und wenn die Stecker weiter vorne an der Seite sind sogar 30cm lange Grafikkarten.


 Bist du sicher das du mit 29cm Cpu Kühler meinst oder eher Grafikkarten?


----------



## Softy (27. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



mYSS schrieb:


> Wollte mal frage was ihr von diesem Spielzeug haltet V8 GTS - Cooler Master
> Hab keine Tests mit Haswell Cpus gefunden gibts auch nur bei einem Anbieter zu Kaufen für 80€ xD



Würde ich nicht kaufen, die Kühlleistung und die Laustärke reißen einen jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker.


----------



## grenn-CB (28. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



mYSS schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das du mit 29cm Cpu Kühler meinst oder eher Grafikkarten?



Damit meinte ich die Grafikkartenlänge die maximal reinpasst.


----------



## mYSS (28. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Wollt mal nachhaken ob die Werte verlässlich sind :/
Test: Phanteks PH-TC12DX - Messungen 4.4GHZ Standardausstattung - hardwaremax.net

Wird zwar ne Ivy verwendet der Unterschied zu nem Haswell wird denke ich nicht so groß ausfallen oder?
Was mich natürlich wundert sind das Kühler die 70-90€ Kosten das selbe leisten wie ein 60€ Kühler , das selbe zwischen 30-40€ zu nem 60€ Kühler :/
Die Unterschiede liegen ja in nem nicht relevanten bereich außer beim Preis haha.

Und nochwas zwischen i5 und i7, es gibt ja 2 Sorten von leuten die die jeweilige Seite vertreten, ich selber bin da eher Neutral aber was hier in den Foren steht und woanders denke ich schon das es sinnvoller wäre nen i7 zu Kaufen weil:
1. 4-5 jahre behalten will 2.Wie ich Rausgelesen habe deutliche vorteile  zb crysis 3 1.3 20FPS + ich schätze mal das wird wohl nicht das einzigste Spiel bleiben und in Rendern und co soll er ja auch flotter sein wer weiß was sich bei mir in den 4-5 jahren so entwickelt  3. Sind 80€ mehr nicht so schlimm bei so einem System :/ (Gut für einige schon.. ist ja wie an der Tanke wenns 4 Cent Billiger is und aufeinmal voll ist..)
Nichtsdestotrotz ist das nur meine Ansicht und was ich gelesen habe..
Abgesehen mal davon ist der Thread schon relativ lang geworden und einige sicher genervt :/ sry dafür.


----------



## Softy (28. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Die CPU-Kühler unterscheiden sich nicht so wahnsinnig bei moderatem Übertakten, die etwas teureren Kühler (insb. die Doppelturmkühler) haben aber im Grenzbereich etwas mehr Luft nach oben. Wenn Du also moderat überakten willst, reicht ein Thermalright Macho o.ä., für stärkeres Übertakten wäre dann ein Thermalright Silver Arrow oder EKL Alpenföhn K2 angesagt.

Wegen i5 und i7: Im Moment ist es so, dass der i7 nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn dem i5 die Luft ausgeht. Wie das in Zukunft aussehen wird, kann man nicht voraussagen, meiner Meinung nach wird das auch in Zukunft so bleiben. Wenn Dir der Aufpreis zum i7 nicht weh tut, würde ich aber zu diesem greifen, für MultiCore Anwendungen kann der i7 bis zu 30% Mehrleistung haben.


----------



## mYSS (28. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Die CPU-Kühler unterscheiden sich nicht so wahnsinnig bei moderatem Übertakten, die etwas teureren Kühler (insb. die Doppelturmkühler) haben aber im Grenzbereich etwas mehr Luft nach oben. Wenn Du also moderat überakten willst, reicht ein Thermalright Macho o.ä., für stärkeres Übertakten wäre dann ein Thermalright Silver Arrow oder EKL Alpenföhn K2 angesagt.
> 
> Wegen i5 und i7: Im Moment ist es so, dass der i7 nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn dem i5 die Luft ausgeht. Wie das in Zukunft aussehen wird, kann man nicht voraussagen, meiner Meinung nach wird das auch in Zukunft so bleiben. Wenn Dir der Aufpreis zum i7 nicht weh tut, würde ich aber zu diesem greifen, für MultiCore Anwendungen kann der i7 bis zu 30% Mehrleistung haben.


 Nun gut klingt Logisch mit den Kühlern, hatte ich mir auch fast gedacht!
Ich hab schon welche mit 4,8GHZ @Luftkühlung i5 4670k´s gesehen fragt sich nur ob man das auch für den Alltagsbetrieb verwenden kann, abgesehen mal davon nen anständigen Chip bekommt 
Naja ich denke man kann es ja erstmal langsam angehen und nicht gleich Übertreiben 
Will ja nicht gleich die neue Hardware schrotten


----------



## mYSS (28. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



Softy schrieb:


> Würde ich nicht kaufen, die Kühlleistung und die Laustärke reißen einen jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker.


 Hab den gerade für 69€ Gefunden minimal mehr als der K2.

Hier mal die Temps http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/akg/Air_Cooling/v8GTS/38.jpg
und die Lautstärke http://images.hardwarecanucks.com/image/akg/Air_Cooling/v8GTS/noise.jpg

Sieht ja eigentlich garnicht so schlecht aus die Werte oder? beim K2 liegt die db so um die 37-38
Gefallen tun mir beide der v8 natürlich besser, aber 10€ mehr ausgeben nur für die Optik wenn der nicht mit dem K2 mithalten kann würde ich nicht :/


----------



## Softy (29. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Also alles ab ~4,5 GHz ist nicht mehr wirklich alltagstauglich, weil die benötigte Spannung (und somit Abwärme, Lautstärke, Elektromigration etc.) in keinem Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung stent. Das ist nur für Benchmarks interessant.

Die Dezibel-Werte aus verschiedenen Tests kannst Du nicht vergleichen, weil Du nicht weißt, ob der Messabstand gleich war. Eine Angabe in Sone ist da afaik besser vergleichbar.


----------



## mYSS (29. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Sry für 3 Posts hintereinander, kann leider keine Posts löschen :/
Habe gerade ein Super Angebot entdeckt Club 3D Radeon HD 7990 (XT2), 2x 3GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort (CGAX-7999XT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für 469€ lohnt sich das ?
ist nur bei Geizhals nicht gelistet..
Ich wollte ja eigentlich keine Stromfresser aber bei dem Preis relativ Verlockend..
Wie die Gerüchte ja auch sind soll die R9 290x nen Titankiller sein fast genausoviel Kosten und weniger Strom verbrauchen nehme ich mal an 
Da bräuchte ich mal paar meinungen dazu 

Edit: Alles klar danke für die Aufklärung Softy!


----------



## Softy (29. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Du kannst keine Posts löschen, aber Du kannst die Posts editieren, so dass Du keine Mehrfachposts machen musst 

Für den Preis ist das schon ein gutes Angebot und mit den neuen AMD Treibern sollen auch die Mikroruckler erträglich sein.

Laut Gerüchten ist die neue AMD Karte ein wenig schneller als die Titan, über den Stromverbrauch ist noch nichts bekannt glaube ich. Aber ich vermute mal, dass die R9 290X sich ein wenig mehr genehmigt als eine GTX 780 oder Titan


----------



## mYSS (29. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Also ich müsste die aus Holland bestellen fragt sich nur wie die das mit der Garantie handhaben falls an der Karte irgendwas sein sollte.
Zusätzlich noch "Lite Retail" kann das nen Rückläufer sein?


----------



## Softy (29. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Wie das mit der Garantie ist, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen 

Lite Retail steht für den Lieferumfang. Full Retail hat einen höheren Lieferumfang (also z.B. ein DVI-Kabel + Adapter oder ähnliches). Das hat also nichts mit Rückläufer zu tun.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (29. September 2013)

Man könnte auch zu 2 hd 7950 greifen: http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeo...60.html?t=alle&plz=&va=b&vl=de&v=k#filterform

Mit 360€ ein ganzes stück günstiger, vor allem aber leiser


----------



## grenn-CB (29. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich würde die wenn bei Getgoods bestellen denn da gibt es 5 Spiele dazu PowerColor HD 7950 (V2) 3GB GDDR5 5 Games (Never Settle Forever Gold + Crysis3 + Bioshock Infinite) | Radeon HD7000 Serie | AMD / ATI | Grafikkarten | PC - Komponenten | Hardware, Software & Zubehör | getgoods.de oder natürlich auch bei Home of Hardware, da gibt es die auch dazu, aber die gehören ja beide sowieso zusammen.


----------



## mYSS (30. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

So der Endstand

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K) (Wollte zwar nen i7 aber wir werden sehen was die Zukunft bringt)
1 x G.Skill RipJawsX DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
1 x ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Soll ja angeblich geile 83FPS bei BF3 haben @ Ultra, meine 5870 Schafft nur 35 FPS im MP xD (Heute erst gemessen )
1 x NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) Wollte zwar nen z11 aber das sieht auch gut aus 
1 x NZXT Kraken X40 (Sockel 1150/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) K2 tuts auch i know, aber da ich alles bei MF VK Frei bestellen kann und 25€ Unterschied sind war es mir egal  Sieht Natürlich auch 10x besser aus und Kühlt paar grad besser xD, Ich bin ja relativ lärmunendpfindlich aber wenn das Teil wirklich zu laut ist/nix Taugt hol ich mir dann doch nen K2  hab ja 14 tage Zeit 
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Aber ich glaube wenn alles da ist werde ich bestimmt noch paar Fragen haben beim Zusammenbau 
Achja 1.00m Cat. 5e Patchkabel UTP RJ45 Stecker auf RJ45 Stecker Rot das ist ja nen Kabel für´s Internet , Router -> PC Richtig?
Danke übrigens an alle die sich hier beteiligt haben


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Nimm lieber diese HD 7970 von Alternate, da gibt es 5 Spiele dazu MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## der pc-nutzer (30. September 2013)

Und besser gleich den k2, da er nicht schlechter kühlt aber leiser ist


----------



## mYSS (30. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Ich hab das schon so bestellt in der Nacht bei Mindfactory damit ich die Versandkosten spare 
Noch ne frage zu dem AMD Never Settle, kann man das auch später einlösen wenn es andere Games gibt?
Weil die jetzigen Spiele Interessieren mich nicht so :/


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*

Nein, nur bis zu 3 Wochen nach dem Kauf, steht zumindest bei Mindfactory


----------



## mYSS (30. September 2013)

*AW: Gaming PC und paar Fragen ;D*



grenn-CB schrieb:


> Nein, nur bis zu 3 Wochen nach dem Kauf, steht zumindest bei Mindfactory


Hmm naja kann man wohl nix machen 
Ich hab in nem Zusammenbau Video aufgegriffen das man zuerst 1 Festplatte anschliessen soll um Windows zu Installieren und später dann die 2te, weil Angeblich Boot Dateien auch auf der 2ten Platte geschrieben werden und im falle eines Defekts ich Windows neu aufsetzen müsste. 
Man sollte auch die Treiber runterladen statt die auf der CD?
Achja sollte man nen Stresstest machen wenn alles Verbaut ist?


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

@mYSS
Das kann passieren, muss aber nicht es wäre aber sicherer nur die HDD bzw. SSD dran zu lassen wo das Betriebssystem drauf ist.
Die Treiber würde ich beim Mainboardhersteller herunterladen und den Grafikkartentreiber bei AMD bzw. Nvidia da kommt es drauf an was du für eine Grafikkarte hast.
Du könntest Prime 95 für 15Minuten laufen lassen und dabei die CPU Temperaturen beobachten.


----------



## mYSS (30. September 2013)

Okay Danke, ich wollte mein Windows 7 was ich zurzeit nutze in dem neuen PC nutzen muss ich das auf dem alten PC vorher Deaktivieren?
Wollte den alten noch nutzen wenn was Kaputt ist und was einschicken muss.


----------



## Rosigatton (30. September 2013)

Das solltest Du auf dem neuen Rechner frisch installieren (neue Hardware = frisches System, zumindest bei neuer CPU). Kannst Du probieren, ob das auf beiden läuft. Eigentlich darfst Du Win7 nur auf einem Rechner nutzen (Es sei denn, du hast ne Lizenz für mehrere).

Könnte aber auch auf beiden laufen.


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

Ist aber wie gesagt nicht legal, da ich davon ausgehe das er keine Windows 7 Lizenz hat die für 3PCs gleichzeitig lizensiert werden darf.


----------



## mYSS (30. September 2013)

Natürlich wird alles Frisch auf die SSD Installiert 
Jap ich hab nur eine Lizenz, wie stell ich das jetzt am besten an?


----------



## Rosigatton (30. September 2013)

Wenn es auf beiden Rechnern funzt. Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter .


----------



## grenn-CB (30. September 2013)

Noch eine zweite dazu kaufen


----------



## mYSS (1. Oktober 2013)

Muss ich nochmal hier melden..
Bin Aktuell gerade mit der BF4 Beta beschäftigt, läuft soweit gut mit dem alten PC zwar nur mit 35FPS aber immerhin für nen 4 Jahre altes System..

In dem Beta Thread ist die rede von 8 Kerne Auslastung bei nem FX 8320/8350, so da ich bis jetzt jedes Battlefield gespielt habe werde ich natürlich den 4ten Teil auch Hauptsächlich Spielen im Multiplayer nebenbei natürlich auch was anderes wie schon im Thread erwähnt.
Da bis jetzt nur das Gehäuse verschickt wurde kann ich die Komponenten Stornieren bzw zu AMD wechseln falls nötig.
So meine Frage bin ich mit dem i5 gut bedient oder sollte ich doch eher zu was anderem greifen? um das Mainboard zurückzuschicken habe ich nur 4 Tage glaub ^^
Zudem ja AMD auch etwas günstiger ist Speziell der 8350 :/ würde auch den 9590 nehmen aber der soll ja nur nen Übertakteter 8350 sein und viel Strom brauchen aber wäre nen Übertakteter Intel sparsamer?


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

Also ich würde beim Core i5 bleiben dieser sollte nicht schlechter sein als der FX-8350 auch wenn 8Kerne unterstützt werden.
Zudem braucht der AMD bis zu doppelt soviel Storm gegenüber zum Core i5.


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Oktober 2013)

Oder Du wechselst nur zum Xeon : Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

Das würde auch gehen, dann aber mit H87 Board wie dem GA-H87-HD3.


----------



## mYSS (1. Oktober 2013)

Wo isen jetzt genau der unterschied zwischen Intels HT und AMD´s Virtuelle Kerne?
Preislich ist das auch nen unterschied bei meinem jetzigen Setup 150€
Intel soll ja mehr Leistung pro Kern haben, aber wenn das Game für 8 Kerne Optimiert wurde wendet sich doch das Blatt oder etwa nicht? :/
Bin gerade irgendwie durcheinander


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

Eigentlich schon aber ein 4GHz Kern des FX-8350 ist deutlich langsamer als ein Intel mit 3,3 oder 3,5GHz, da braucht der FX-83560 schon über 5GHz für um die Leistung zu haben zudem ist das kein 8Kerner sondern ein 4 Moduler und hat damit keine komplette 8 Kerne.


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Schau Dir das mal an: Test: AMD FX-8350


----------



## mYSS (1. Oktober 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon aber ein 4GHz Kern des FX-8350 ist deutlich langsamer als ein Intel mit 3,3 oder 3,5GHz, da braucht der FX-83560 schon über 5GHz für um die Leistung zu haben zudem ist das kein 8Kerner sondern ein 4 Moduler und hat damit keine komplette 8 Kerne.


Ist also im Prinzip her genau wie nen i7 mit HT? 
FX 8350 4 Kerne + 4 Virtuelle Kerne - i7 4 Kerne + 4 Virtuelle Kerne, unterschied nur beim Preis und mehr Leistung pro Kern, müsste in dem fall der i7 der bessere "8 Kerner" sein hab ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Ganz so vergleichen kann man das nicht, aber grob kommt das schon hin. 

Beim FX8350 werden 2 Kerne zu einem Modul zusammengefasst,  das sich Ansteuerung, L2-Cache und FPU (Gleitkomma)-Einheiten teilt.


----------



## mYSS (1. Oktober 2013)

Mich interessiert das deshalb so brennend da BF4 das eben ausnutzt Crysis 3 glaube auch schon und die neuen Konsolen auch 8 Kerne haben sollen ob das jetzt echte sind oder nur Virtuelle ka, kann ja nur Vorteile haben.
So eure meinung 8350 oder i7? wenn die Games auf 8 Kerne Optimiert sind! Ich denke eher das der i7 besser ist?
Hab noch 2 tage zeit zum überlegen ;O


----------



## Rosigatton (1. Oktober 2013)

Der Xeon hat die Leistung des i7 : Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ist nur nicht übertaktbar und hat keine IGP (die brauchst Du ja auch nicht).


----------



## grenn-CB (1. Oktober 2013)

mYSS schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das deshalb so brennend da BF4 das eben ausnutzt Crysis 3 glaube auch schon und die neuen Konsolen auch 8 Kerne haben sollen ob das jetzt echte sind oder nur Virtuelle ka, kann ja nur Vorteile haben.
> So eure meinung 8350 oder i7? wenn die Games auf 8 Kerne Optimiert sind! Ich denke eher das der i7 besser ist?
> Hab noch 2 tage zeit zum überlegen ;O


Soweit ich weiß sollen es in den Konsolen keine 4 Moduler sein sondern richtige 8Kerner, aber die sind nur mit 1,8GHz getaktet und 6 Stück davon sind nur für das Spiel, der Rest für das Betriebssystem von daher ist das nicht wirklich wichtig.


----------



## mYSS (1. Oktober 2013)

Da ich noch am überlegen bin habe ich mir mal eine "AMD" Config überlegt.
Bestellung bleibt erstmal unverändert da ja noch paar Tage Zeit sind :/

1 x AMD FX-8350, 8x 4.00GHz, boxed (FD8350FRHKBOX)
1 x Gigabyte GV-R799D5-6GD-B, Radeon HD 7990 (XT2), 2x 3GB GDDR5, DVI, 4x Mini DisplayPort Ich denke auch leiser und Kühler als Crossfire 7970 + Billigeres Board?
1 x ASRock 990FX Extreme3 (90-MXGK50-A0UAYZ) Würde das Board zum Übertakten was taugen?
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201)

Das Gesparte Geld von der Intel Config würde ich in eine Stärkere Grafikkarte Investieren, mein Maximales Budget liegt zwar bei 1600€ ausgeben wollte ich aber nur   1300€ +-50€
Sind wie gesagt nur mal paar Überlegungen und wenn ihr der Meinung seid ich wäre mit dem Aktuellen System und evtl nem i7 besser bedient habe ich damit auch kein Problem 

@Rosi ja schon würde aber gerne Übertakten ^^, abgesehen mal davon hab ich schon nen Z87 Board hier, lasse ich mir gerne die Option frei zu Übertakten und die IGPU zu nutzen falls die Grafikkarte kaputt ist!


----------



## Softy (1. Oktober 2013)

Wenn, dann kannst du einen FX-8320 nehmen, der ist baugleich mit dem FX-8350, aber günstiger.

Ich würde trotzdem beim Xeon E3 1230V3 bleiben.


----------



## mYSS (2. Oktober 2013)

Nen Xeon hätte was..
Müsste ich mich nicht mit OC Guides etc rumschlagen.

Hab mal hier was gebastelt 

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Samsung SSD 840 Evo Series  250GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TE250BW)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) Its ja eigentlich ein Server Prozessor, nachteile habe ich ja nicht ?
1 x GeIL Dragon RAM DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11 (GD38GB1600C11DC)
1 x ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)
1 x ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00)
1 x ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5) Ich hoffe der Xeon funktioniert Problemlos mit dem Board!
1 x Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-1 Für den CPU Kühler, ausreichend oder sollte ich die PWM Version von dem dann nehmen?
1 x Raijintek Themis Ist der ausreichend? Finde den sehr günstig.
1 x NZXT Phantom 410 weiß mit Sichtfenster (CA-PH410-W1) Ist schon bei mir zuhause!
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Macht 1054€ @ Mindfactory
Später kommt dann nen Asus 144Hz Monitor oder nen IPS WQHD Koreaner mal sehen, im falle von WQHD würde ich die Grafikkarte evtl schon nach 2 Jahren Tauschen falls die FPS nicht mehr reichen.

Ich denke das ist Optimal ^^


----------



## Duvar (2. Oktober 2013)

Die Grafikkarte ist etwas lauter, von dem her würde ich extra auf Lüfter verzichten.
Der CPU Kühler passt schon, sieht alles ganz gut aus.
Für die 7970er gibt es aber einen Nachrüstkühler der extrem gut ist, leider knapp 60€ kostet.
Der kühlt die Karte jedoch extrem runter und ist dabei extrem leise.
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 7970 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Wenn du dir die Tests zu dem anschaust, wirst du sehen, dass der bei 100% Lüfterspeed glaube 3,1 Sone erreicht und die Karte um die 50°C erreicht,
der Asus Kühler hingegen hat auf minimalster Lüftereinstellung von 25% schon 2,9 Sone.
Also falls du wirklich alles aus der Karte rausquetschen willst und dabei einen leisen und guten Kühler haben willst, musst du leider in den Kühler investieren.

Ich gebe dir mal noch bissl Lektüre mit http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Grafi...-Asus-Matrix-Radeon-HD-7970-Platinum-1030292/
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Luftk...hoerbar-und-sehr-kuehl-Test-des-Tages-864669/
Klar,so einen extra Kühler braucht man nicht unbedingt, wäre aber dennoch geil.


----------



## mYSS (2. Oktober 2013)

Was gäbe es den sonst noch für Alternativen die Leistung haben und leise sind?
Hätte mir auch ne ichill 770 kaufen können aber ist zur zeit nicht Lieferbar für 350€ und BF4 ist ja AMD Optimiert + Mantle..


----------



## Duvar (2. Oktober 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, ich hätte diese hier geholt und übertakten und zack boom GTX 770/ 7970 GHz Leistung für Lau 45570 - 3072MB PowerColor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16
Für Full HD absolut gut geeignet und da man Grafikkarten sowieso öfter als alles andere wechselt( nein nicht Unterhose oder Socken etc) ist diese Karte der schlauste Weg meiner Meinung nach.
Wenn du die dann kp nach einem Jahr verkaufst, machste auch net so viel Verlust, da sie beim Einkauf schon recht günstig ist.


----------



## mYSS (2. Oktober 2013)

Naja ist sicher ne gute Alternative ich bezweifele aber das man die auf 1250mhz hochbekommt von 880mhz :/
Es sei denn du kannst mir mal was stichfestes zeigen


----------



## Duvar (2. Oktober 2013)

Wieso 1250 MHz?
Schau mal hier zB (Denk dran GTX 770 ist auf 7970 GHz Niveau), weil die ist nicht in den Tests drin.
HIS Radeon HD 7950 HIS IceQ X2 review - Overclocking the graphics card
HIS Radeon HD 7950 IceQ X² Boost 3 GB Review | techPowerUp

Aktuellere Tests zu finden ist net easy, man könnte aber auch hier mal schauen um sich ein Bild zu machen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/259341-pcghx-hwbot-ranking-3dmark-2013-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/282065-ranking-stalker-call-pripyat-dx11-benchmark.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/201974-3d-mark-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html

Einfach mal im Benchmarkbereich vorbei schauen, es steckt also ordentlich viel Potential in der Karte.
Sagen wir mal du holst eine 770 ob Gigabyte Inno Jetstream etc spielt keine Rolle, also alle die schon ab Werk höher getaktet sind, haben kaum OC Potential, da sie schon ca mit 1250MHz boosten ab Werk, du kannst vllt wenn du viel Glück hast 1306MHz stabil bekommen, ich selber hatte 5 verschiedene GTX 770er (Inno, EVga SC Gigabyte etc) und bei jeder konnte ich nur um die 20-30 MHz übertakten, die Karten sind also schon sehr nah an ihren Grenzen.

Anderes Beispiel die 7970 GHz, da sieht es nicht anders aus, aber deutlich besser, nur ich behaupte mal die 7950 hat von den genannten Karten im Durchschnitt das höhste OC Potential.
Du kommst sehr nah an eine 7970GHz/GTX 770 ran und selbst wenn die 7950 nicht sooo gut übertaktet, ist sie nicht weit entfernt von der 7970 GHz/GTX 770, also ich persönlich würde nicht sagen, ja es lohnt sich ca 150- 200€ drauf zu ballern und ne GTX 770 zu holen. Die werden alle nicht sonderlich länger halten, den wirklichen Performancesprung erlebt man erst mit der GTX 780 oder Titan aktuell wenn man die ordentlich übertaktet. Ist nur mein Meinung, andere sehen das vllt anders.

Ich überlege bissl weiter, sagen wir mal du holst die Inno für 350€+, so nach 1 Jahr wenn Maxwell in fernab der 28nm Verarbeitung schon auf dem Markt ist, was denkst du wirst du für deine Inno noch bekommen?
Wie viel wird dein Verlust da? Versuche mal ehrlich das für dich zu beantworten.

Jetzt rechne das selbe mit der 189€ teuren 7950 aus. Denk auch dran @ Full HD wirst du jedes Game mit den selben Detaileinstellungen zocken können wie mit der 7970 oder GTX 770.
Klar manche Games liegen AMD und manche NV besser, das ist was anderes, wenn ich das schon mit einer 7870 mit Tahiti Chip kann, wird man das mit der 7950 auf ejden Fall auch können.
Zocke also jedes Game mit den selben Settings wie mit den 770ern oder 7970er auf einer übertakteten 7870 mit Tahiti Chip.

So nun ballert die 7950 übertaktet meine 7870 weg, schau im Tomb Raider Benchmark mal vorbei, Kollege mit der 7950@ 1200 MHz vs meiner 7870@ 1200 MHz.
Unterschied von 10 FPS (43 vs 33) übrigens ist 33 ca GTX 680 Niveau, die 770er sind da auch nicht weit entfernt.
Leider kommt der TE nicht mehr on und hält die Liste aktuell, lies einfach mal den ganzen Thread durch http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/benchmarks/267383-ranking-tomb-raider-16.html

Was ich mit all dem sagen will, ja natürlich ist eine 7970 GHz oder GTX 770 schneller, aber wenn man alle Karten übertaktet sind da keine Welten zwischen.
Klar sind die 7970 GHz und die GTX 770 wenn die übertaktet werden wahrscheinlich leicht stärker nur @ Full HD ist das nicht so wichtig die paar FPS zumindest keine 150-200€ Aufpreis wert.
Dann bekommste je nach shop wo du bestellt 5 Top Games bei der 7950/7970 (nicht bei MF).
So stell dir mal vor du hast paar Kollegen, Bekannt etc, denen du die Games verkaufen kannst, sagen wir mal 10-20€ pro Game (PS hier im Forum ist der Verkauf von Keys untersagt)
Zieh die mal ab vom Preis der 7950 und dann stell dir vor du verkaufst die nach einem Jahr, was meinste wieviel Verlust machste dann?


----------



## mYSS (2. Oktober 2013)

Was du sagst klingt alles plausibel und was da an oc so geht ist beachtlich.
Aber schau dir das mal hier an Test / Testbericht: Asus Matrix HD7970 Platinum » Hardbloxx  und ASUS Matrix Radeon HD 7970 3GB Overclocked Graphics Card Review | Overclocking the ASUS Matrix HD 7970

Was hälst du davon?
Nur die 403 Watt sind beachtlich frag ich mich wie das 480 Watt Bequiet alles mit Strom versorgen kann wenn die Grafikkarte schon 403 Watt verbraucht.


----------



## Duvar (2. Oktober 2013)

Der Verbrauch ist vom ganzen System und nicht nur von der Grafikkarte, den Punkt hatte ich noch gar nicht erwähnt, die 7950 verbraucht weitaus weniger Strom als eine 7970 GHz^^
Die Sache ist die, die Matrix kommt mit einer Spannung von 1256mV daher du kannst sie auf 1188mV reduzieren, weniger geht nicht.
Die 7950 könnte man auch undervolten, glaub gegen 1000mV rum.
Ist schon recht Stromhungrig die Matrix, aber dafür auch schnell mit ihren 1100MHz Werkstakt.
Ganz gute Karte eigentlich nur zu laut halt und ca 100€ teurer wie die 7950, ich weiß nicht ob sich der Aufpreis wirklich lohnt, wenn du die Matrix übertakten willst auf 1250 MHz rum, kannste dich auf jeden Fall drauf einstellen, dass es richtig laut wird und heiß. Deswegen wäre es ratsam den Nachrüstkühler zu haben, nur der kostet dann wieder extra.
Wie ich es auch drehe und wende, für mich ist die 7950 der bessere Deal, wenn man wirklich alle Aspekte berücksichtigt, von der Leistung/Kühlung/Stromverbrauch/Lautstärke/Wiederverkauf usw usf.
Musst du halt selber abwägen, der eine würde eher sagen nee ich bin zufrieden mit einer 7950 wenn ich sie übertakte und der andere sagt, nee ich hol mir lieber die 7970, weil preislich ist die 7970 mit 250€ auch nicht so verkehrt.
Wenn du mich fragst, ich tendiere eher zu der 7950.
Lass dich nicht verblenden von dem 2. link von dir.
1. Brauchste extrem viel Glück eine Karte zu bekommen die so weit übertaktet und stabil bleibt
2. mit 1,4V unmöglich unter Luftkühlung, sind alles träumereien, ich sag ja auch nicht die 7950 geht auf 1390 MHz rauf wie in dem 3 D Mark Benchmark zu sehen, das sind seltene Glücksgriffe und die sind nicht zu kühlen mit deren Standard Kühler. Bei der Matrix kannste rechnen mit eher so 1200 MHz vllt 1250MHz wenn du Glück hast, erkaufst du dir natürlich mit sehr hohem Stromverbrauch und extrem lauten Lüfter.

Bei der 7950 kannste schon mit 1100-1200MHz mehr als zufrieden sein, absolut ausreichend.
Übertakten ist und bleibt Glückssache, deswegen sollte man sich nicht die besten Glückskarten als Referenz nehmen.

Falls ich persönlich unbedingt die Kohle jetzt raushauen müsste, hätte ich den i7 4770k + Gigabyte Z87X geholt mit der 7950PCS+
Würd da lieber verzichten und woanders mehr Gas geben, ist aber Ansichtssache.
Wenn du BF4 zockst, lies dir mal diesen Thread bitte komplett durch von Anfang an (Könnte deine Meinung hier beeinflussen bzw gute Tips enthalten ), danach kannste dich wieder hier melden, bin jetzt aber kaum so lange on, texten dann morgen weiter.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...-und-catalyst-13-10-beta-v2-im-benchmark.html


----------



## mYSS (9. Oktober 2013)

Hab die alte Config beibehalten gestern kam alles an und auch Zusammegebaut, hab mir extra freigenommen.. hat sich wohl eher nicht so gelohnt hab 10 Stunden gebraucht haha 
Naja gut hätte es vielleicht auch schneller hinbekommen wenn die Anleitung vom Kraken X40 besser gewesen wäre :/ und ich da nicht erst rumprobieren müsste wo ich den Radiator hinbaue xD
War jedenfalls ne tolle Erfahrung und war Stolz den selber zusammengebaut zu haben, aber beim nächsten mal verzichte ich glaube ich ^^

Hier mal paar Shots

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/d8clnk27/20131008_1035391.jpg

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/7f1d2rtw/20131009_0808591.jpg

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/wqhj2y37/20131009_0809511.jpg

Was ich noch fragen wollte, die Schläuche direkt am DVD Laufwerk sind unbedenklich oder?
Was mich direkt gewundert hat alles SO LEISE, mein alter PC war im idle 5x so Laut LOL
Dank Software und Lüftersteuerung absolut Silent, hätte ich nicht gedacht laut den ganzen Tests etc  im Silent Mode wird die CPU nur 30grad warm @900rpm in Prime dann ca 60 Grad alles ohne OC 
Am anfang dachte ich hoffentlich bereuste das nicht mit der Optik und hast nachher ne Turbine aber nix is.


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2013)

Die Bilder sind leider viel zu klein, als dass man darauf was erkennen kann.


----------



## mYSS (9. Oktober 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind leider viel zu klein, als dass man darauf was erkennen kann.


 Ist mir aufgefallen ^^
Hab die Thumbs ersetzt und den Post editiert


----------



## Softy (9. Oktober 2013)

Schickes Teil 

Wegen des Schlauchs am DVD-Laufwerk hätte ich keine Bedenken.


----------



## grenn-CB (9. Oktober 2013)

Das sieht gut aus, wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit dem PC.


----------

